# Rip City Revival: Travis Outlaw



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2008/08/rain_dampens_outlaws_day_not_o.html

Ugh.....



> "I don't want to be a sixth man forever," Outlaw says.





> Outlaw averaged 11.8 shots per game last season -- third highest on the Blazers behind Roy and Aldridge -- and he was given free rein to create his own shot, particularly in the fourth quarter. *But he says he would like to average 15 shots this season* -- the amount Roy and Aldridge averaged last season -- and disputes the notion that he had the green light with the Blazers.





> "I saw Bayless have a great Summer League," Outlaw says. "And Rudy, he's having a great Olympics, you know? Shots are going to go down somewhere, and I feel I'm the lowest guy on the totem pole, so it may be me."





> So he is content to wait another year, perhaps two, for his personal aspirations to take precedence. But he wants to make one thing clear: He is not content remaining with the status quo of his game.





> With that perspective, he ponders his place with the franchise's upswing. He has experienced enough success -- last season hitting game-winning shots at Memphis and Atlanta and finishing ninth in the sixth man of the year voting -- that he thinks he could one day be an All-Star. But he wonders whether that potential will be stifled on a team built around Brandon Roy, LaMarcus Aldridge and Greg Oden.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Yeah, there's stuff there that makes me understand better why Pritchard may really be thinking about moving Outlaw -- he's a good player and a good person but with guys like Roy, Oden, Aldridge, Fernandez, Bayless, and even Frye, it seems like the guys around them need to be more interested in being lock-down defenders and/or assist machines than in getting their shot attempts up.

That said, the overall impression I got from the article is that Outlaw very much _is_ a team player and is likely to be relatively content and productive at least one more season without there being a great deal of conflict (assuming the team is winning).


----------



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

It's a pretty good read. Video was cool as well. He did mention though that he understands it's better fit for him to come off the bench. I think a running team that Nate wants to do next year will make it better for Travis, with more shots for everyone.

The "status quo" and "sixth-man" quote I think was referring to his game getting better, since it said this after it:



> So he emphatically declares that Portland fans will see a different Outlaw this season. One who is confident. One who will hit the corner three-pointer. One who can create his own shot. And one who will rebound. In fact, his personal goal this season is to average 16 points and eight rebounds, marked increases from his career-high averages last season of 13.3 points and 4.6 rebounds.
> 
> "I'm rejuvenated. I came home," Outlaw said. "I'm ready. I'm ready for the season now."


Hopefully the winning will make everyone on the team not care though at all.

But if he rebounds like that, hell he be better stay and be happy, because that would make us an amazing rebounding team..

Also with Outlaw, you kind of have to know what tone he's talking in. A lot of the time he's pretty light-hearted


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Here's the video


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

He really shouldn't HAVE to be a 6th man forever, but I think he will find the most success off of the bench, scoring in bunches against other teams bench. I just hope he continues to be the humble Trav we all know and love.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

The one nice thing is that SF is one of the easier positions to fill with a capable player. Even if we lose Outlaw once his contract expires, there may be the next James Posey to come in and help us win the next year, etc, etc.

I can understand his concern about not being a top player on the team. If he gets less shots than Roy and Aldridge and now you add Oden, Rudy and Bayless to the mix, the shots have to come from somewhere. I doubt that Outlaw will become a locker room cancer, but it is a legitimate concern of having too many "good" (scorers) players.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

so this is his summer workout....no wonder he's always the last one back to portland =P

I really want to hear LMA's story


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey, man, hula hooping is an intense abdominal workout. We can't trade a guy that hula hoops.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

You know what makes you stop being the 6th man? Playing like a starter. Nuff said.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

hasoos said:


> You know what makes you stop being the 6th man? Playing like a starter. Nuff said.


Are you saying that Martell Webster is a better player than Outlaw?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I think he is saying that his game is better suited to come off the bench. There would hardly be any shots for him in the first unit.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

What did you expect him to say.......that he wants to come off the bench his whole career? He's a perfect fit for our squad coming off the bench and he knows this.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> What did you expect him to say.......that he wants to come off the bench his whole career? He's a perfect fit for our squad coming off the bench and he knows this.


I'd be worried if he _didn't_ have starting aspirations. That said, I'd been hoping to hear about his increased commitment to defense and ball-handling, not about his hopes of getting more shots up. To be fair I'm glad to hear he's maybe getting more interested in rebounding, too, but I do worry that his main strength (getting his shot off on pretty much anyone) is kind of a low priority for the Blazers with so many other scorers around.

Currently I'm developing a crush on Diaw, but I'm sure there are plenty of other SFs with a more well-rounded game than Outlaw, not to mention teams that could use his abilities more than the Blazers. I'm not ready to kick him to the curb or anything -- I like him and he's a good player. He just seems like a bit of a square peg for the role he's likely to have on a team with Roy, Aldridge, and Oden.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

IMHO, it comes to this: The team needs either Rudy or Bayless to emerge as a starter, and the other to assume Travis' current role as best bench scorer. How long that will take is anybody's guess. In the meantime, I suspect Travis may have more value to us than what we can get for him in trade.

BTW, it amazes me that people resort to the argument that Travis is an inferior player just because he doesn't start. Webster and Outlaw have radically different skill-sets, and Webster's fits better with the "big 3". On a different team, Travis could easily be the starter. 

Lastly, the overall tone of Outlaw's remarks strike me as more shooting-the-breeze than a serious manifesto! You don't have to parse every word looking for hidden agendas.People need to stop hunting for things to be unhappy about.


----------



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

One thing I find extremely odd. What the hell kind of "RIP CITY *REVIVAL*" article is Jquick making by not giving us the questions he asked (which could have made some of the answers travis gave more understandable), and just leave us all totally hanging and make the panic-type people think he wants to be traded?


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Maybe all these rumors have Outlaw thinking he is ready to leave! Personally, after reading this I am ready to say goodbye. I hope he can get traded to a team that needs a starting SF. I would love to see Travis play well in a starting rotation somewhere else!

Who needs a good SF? Memphis has some cap space. Maybe we can trade Travis for Marc Gasol?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

dreamcloud said:


> One thing I find extremely odd. What the hell kind of "RIP CITY *REVIVAL*" article is Jquick making by not giving us the questions he asked (which could have made some of the answers travis gave more understandable), and just leave us all totally hanging and make the panic-type people think he wants to be traded?


First, unless it's a Q 'n' A, questions are almost never included in news stories.

Second, Travis never said he wanted to be traded. He doesn't sound totally on board with the gameplan, but to see him saying that he wants to play a bigger role ... well, that's encouraging.

This isn't some hatchet job by Quick. He's looking at the entire team and everyone's place in the "revival" of Rip City going into the season. Travis' place going into the season is wanting to be a bigger part of the offense.

I still don't think a trade for Travis is coming. He'll get his chance this year. He might even win a starting role. It's up to him how far he'll go this year.

And besides, his contract makes him hard to trade. If Portland trades him for another player, that player has to make $3-$5 million/year (if my understanding of the CBA is right). That scenario ignores Memphis, of course, since they're way under the cap. But how many players are as good as Outlaw, with as much potential, making that kind of money? 

Plus, Portland's going to need a SF to fill that void, right? So where do they get a quality SF making that money that fills the role? And who says the other team is willing to part with that role player?

Getting good value for Outlaw is going to be difficult, because he's so good and making so little.


----------



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

Re-read my post, I never said that he said he wants to be traded. I said the "panic-type" people will think that. And as you can see by the "trade Travis" threads and many others on other blazer forums now, it was correct. 

And because it's Quick, more than not it's hatchet job. You never know with Quick whether or not he's writing in a style to just make it more interesting, or just make a player look bad. He was on his 'trade-jack' campaign last year, and sometimes just including negative tidbits randomly in his articles about him. Another person on a different forum said it best, he could've easily framed questions like:

_Quick: In your fantasy what would would be the ideal situation for getting shots?

Outlaw: I would like to have the green light like Carmelo Anthony but I understand that's not what's best for the team.

Quick article: Travis says he wants the green light to shoot all the time like Carmelo Anthony._

That's not out of the realm of possibility with Quick.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I just look at what Quick has done over the past year now, and I don't see him being THAT unfair, especially with this Rip City Revival series. Look at the stuff about trading Jack last year - that happened, didn't it? 

I never saw it as a campaign, but rather a reality of the situation: Jack wasn't improving and was being squeezed out of the rotation.

But honestly, I don't think Outlaw was baited like you think he was. I guess I see things differently as a professional journalist myself.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

dreamcloud said:


> One thing I find extremely odd. What the hell kind of "RIP CITY *REVIVAL*" article is Jquick making by not giving us the questions he asked (which could have made some of the answers travis gave more understandable), and just leave us all totally hanging and make the panic-type people think he wants to be traded?


no doubt... but thats just more of the soap opera baiting by Quick we're so lucky to have. He'll ask players questions about personal goals and views opening them up for rounds of criticism for not being more team focused. Some posters here just eat that bleep up regularly extracting these me-first type quotes as if they've struck gold. I find it as boring and ridiculous as I do all soap operas... but then I follow the Blazers primarily because I like basketball. 

We could do much better then Quick

STOMP


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

1. Quick is good at what he does. I look forward to his articles quite a bit.

2. The thought of Outlaw aspiring to be Carmelo Anthony made me queasy.


----------



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

It just seems like whatever Quick writes gets blown out of proportion nearly everytime, and he doesn't clarify on matters often. Does anybody remember the "nate-extension" blip, which he didn't clarify at all, and resulted in stupid "NATE IS GONNA LEAVE", "WHY DIDN"T HE ACCEPT THE EXTENSION" posts when it was really never even offered, but just talking casually.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm interested in seeing the second part entitled 'Travis wants shots; Nate wants teamwork', because that 1st article was just chock full of stupid, selfish comments.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I really think Travis is trying to pump himself up for the season and it may come off as cocky. I am glad he was just joshing about the whole Kobe-Carmello-Cocky-Green Light stuff. I know it must be hard coming off of the bench consistently, but at least he realizes it is his best role and best for the team. As the above poster said, I would be more worried if he didn't want to be known as a great player. I am glad he has that kind of drive. I know he likes to shoot, but 12 shots a game is plenty. I am sure most players will tell you they'd rather be playing in May and June taking a smaller role than jacking up a bunch of shots on a losing squad throughout the year.
Hopefully winning cures all and we have more great chemistry this year. Maybe Brandon can get into his ear and let him know just how important he is to this team.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Yep I saw this comeing with either Outlaw or Webster just not this soon. Just so happens to be with Outlaw. We might have the same problem with Bayless to somday.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

BlazerFan22 said:


> Yep I saw this comeing with either Outlaw or Webster just not this soon. Just so happens to be with Outlaw. *We might have the same problem with Bayless to somday.*


Hopefully. For that to happen, Bayless will have to have become good enough to gripe for shots. At which point, if he's not better than Roy or Aldridge, he can be dealt for more complementary talent.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

god you people must be bored. no more messages until something with the team happens.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

dreamcloud said:


> It just seems like whatever Quick writes gets blown out of proportion nearly everytime, and he doesn't clarify on matters often. Does anybody remember the "nate-extension" blip, which he didn't clarify at all, and resulted in stupid "NATE IS GONNA LEAVE", "WHY DIDN"T HE ACCEPT THE EXTENSION" posts when it was really never even offered, but just talking casually.


To Quick's credit, that was only included in a story as a footnote, so it's not like there was a headline reading "Nate Unhappy, Turns Down Extension" at the top of the story. Far more likely there is a tendency amongst some people who frequent message boards to jump to conclusions and read far too much "between the lines"

I'll take the Quick story for what it is, a pretty well written, personable story about Travis Outlaw where we all got to peek behind the curtains a little bit and see what drives him and how he sees himself as a player and a person -- That's it, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

That's exactly what I'm saying. He doesn't clarify things a lot of the time, just drops in some random thing and leaves it for the forum panickers to imagine what they want and create chaos


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

dreamcloud said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying. *He doesn't clarify things a lot of the time, just drops in some random thing and leaves it for the forum panickers to imagine what they want and create chaos*


So what. Do you really think people freaking out on a message board really matters in the broader scheme? You overestimate the importance of this "thing" we're doing here.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

nikolokolus said:


> So what. Do you really think people freaking out on a message board really matters in the broader scheme? You overestimate the importance of this "thing" we're doing here.


of course it's not just here at BBF it's at other forums and around watercoolers all over the state. We're just one small example of the fanbase but there are obvious parallels between the same sort of panicky chicken little behavior we see here and outside this forum, and it's the same straw stirring the drink everywhere. Light on sports angles, heavy on the salacious, innuendoes, and lots of his opinions dressed up as facts... thats our Blazer Beat writer. SOS forever

STOMP


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Being a bit vague on some of the details is a great way to get people talking... Isn't that what any writer wants?

Dan


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Part I -Travis wants shots; Nate wants teamwork

Part II - McMillan on Outlaw: If he learns this, 'There is no way of guarding him'


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Hopefully the article just came off in the wrong tone. It worries me that he is worried about his shot attempts. Like Nate said (and i love how he handled this) its not that important. His shots will come. He needs to be worried about whats best for the team, not for him. Our team overachieved because our team players. Its about playing defense and rebounding. He needs to learn not to just go 1-on-1 every time he touches it just to get his shots up. 

I really do think that the article came off wrong, because I don't think Travis is like that. I don't think his shot attempts are that big of a deal to him... at least i hope not.

We will see how it goes.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Outlaw's Dogs!! Video is all it is


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

Here's what I got from reading these two articles: 1. Nate has told Travis what he needs to work on: basically getting to the basket more and playing better defense. 2. There is nothing in the first article that indicates that Travis has been working on these particular things, or even working out at all. 

I do think I remember something earlier about Travis working out with someone, can anyone else pinpoint that? Also I think for some people it's better to take a complete break from basketball for awhile. But it seems that to wait for training camp, when coaches will be busy integrating 5 new players onto the team, would be too late.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Ukrainefan said:


> Here's what I got from reading these two articles: 1. Nate has told Travis what he needs to work on: basically getting to the basket more and playing better defense. 2. There is nothing in the first article that indicates that Travis has been working on these particular things, or even working out at all.
> 
> *I do think I remember something earlier about Travis working out with someone, can anyone else pinpoint that?* Also I think for some people it's better to take a complete break from basketball for awhile. But it seems that to wait for training camp, when coaches will be busy integrating 5 new players onto the team, would be too late.


I'm too lazy to look it up, but I recall seeing a picture of him dribbling two balls at the same time going with an article that talked about the drills they had him working on to increase his comfort with his off-hand in particular.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Part IV - The Outlaw outtakes

Pretty funny hehe


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah, i watched that one. Was funny as hell... lol!


----------

